# Do I Need a DBA to host a Web Site.



## JBENI (Apr 21, 2009)

I do computer repair, only part time, do I need any kind of license to host my web site? Please Advice.... Thank You, I live in Houston Tx.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You don't need any license to host your own site. A lot of people do it to save money. I am guessing that you will be setting up a server at your office? Will it be a windows or linux server, and do you just want a web server or do you want email, too? 

Cheers!


----------



## JBENI (Apr 21, 2009)

mmm, I was thinking of using yahoo.com or hostgator.com as my web hosting, what do you think? I don't have a server at my house. Thank You


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I think that either of those choices is fine. I would go with the hostgator over yahoo if it was me, though.

Cheers!


----------



## JBENI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for your Help!!!


----------



## polishpaul (Oct 5, 2008)

Haven't used hostgator, but my recommendation would be Arvixe.com. I've worked at a good hosting company and they remind me of it. So far i'm very happy with them. Stay away from 1and1 web hosting... very far away... what a freakish nightmare those people are.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Or you could use Appache and set up your own webserver..all you would need then is a domain


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I run my own server using an older computer. AMD Athlon XP 2500+, 1GB DDR, and 2x 80GB HDDs. It serves up two websites and also hosts music and video.


----------



## raicol (May 17, 2010)

You need not to take license for hosting your website.

Regards,
Raicol


----------

